# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوطات موقع الأزهر (الجديد)

## تقي الدين

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -
اخوتي في الله 
أطلق الأزهر الشريف موقع الكتروني لعرض المخطوطات الإسلامية
وتيسيرا على الإخوة سنقوم ان شاء الله في هذا الموضوع بعرض الروابط المباشرة لتصفح المخطوطات مع بطاقة تعريف لكل مخطوط على حسب ما ورد بالموقع ..... وسيكون الموضوع متجدد ان شاء الله
بسم الله نبداء
اللغة العربية
المخطوط الأول 
العنوان الدرة السنية على حل الفاظ الشيخ خالد والآجرومية 
حاشية الشيخ عبدالمعطي على شرح الشيخ خالد في النحو
إسم المؤلف عبدالمعطى الوفائى الازهرى 
الموضوع لغة عربية - بلاغة         لغة عربية - نحو 
عدد الأوراق : 188
الرقم العام 554 
الرقم الخاص 75 
الفن نحو 
الطول 22.0 العرض 16.0 
المسطرة 23  
الرابط
http://www.alazharlibrary.gov.eg/Azh...&gNo=0&o=1&r=2

والبقية تأتي ان شاء الله
------------------------------------

----------


## تقي الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المخطوط الثاني
العنوان : الجوهرة المعنوية على مقدمة الاجرومية
إسم المؤلف : ابو الحسن الشاذلى : ابو الحسن على بن ناصر الدين بن محمد المصرى 
الموضوع لغة عربية - نحو 
الفن : نحو 
عدد الأوراق : 52
الرقم العام : 9828 
الرقم الخاص : 1085 
الطول 19.0 العرض 14.5 
المسطرة 17  
المالك على ابوبكر الخشاب الدمياطى الفلكى  
الرابط
http://www.alazharlibrary.gov.eg/Azh...&gNo=0&o=1&r=2

والبقية تأتي ان شاء الله
----------------------------

----------


## تقي الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المخطوط الثالث
العنوان : مجيب الندا شرح قطر الندى وبل الصدى
إسم المؤلف : عبدالله بن احمد بن عبدالله بن احمد بن على الفاكهى المكى
الموضوع : موجزات ومختصرات   -   فقه اللغة العربية 
الفن : نحو 
عدد الأوراق : 165
الرقم العام : 9819 
الرقم الخاص : 1076 
الطول 19.0 العرض 12.5 
المسطرة 19  
الرابط
http://www.alazharlibrary.gov.eg/Azh...&gNo=0&o=1&r=2

والبقية تأتي ان شاء الله
---------------------------

----------


## تقي الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المخطوط الرابع
العنوان : شرح قطر الندى وبل الصدى 
إسم المؤلف : ابن هشام : جمال الدين أبو محمد عبدالله بن يوسف بن احمد بن عبدالله 
الموضوع : لغة عربية - بلاغة    -    لغة عربية - نحو 
الفن : نحو 
عدد الأوراق : 116
الرقم العام : 9817 
الرقم الخاص : 1074 
الطول 20.0 العرض 15.0 
المسطرة 19  
المالك : محمد نورى بن عبدالقادر   -   محمد طيار كيالى 
الرابط
http://www.alazharlibrary.gov.eg/Azh...&gNo=0&o=1&r=2

والبقية تأتي ان شاء الله
---------------------------

----------


## تقي الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المخطوط الخامس 
العنوان : حاشية السجاعى على شرح قطر الندى وبل الصدى لابن هشام 
إسم المؤلف : عمر بن احمد بن عبدالله الجمل 
الموضوع : لغة عربية - نحو 
الفن : نحو 
عدد الأوراق : 108
الرقم العام : 9820 
الرقم الخاص : 1077 
الطول 24.0 العرض 17.0 
المسطرة 25  
الرابط
http://www.alazharlibrary.gov.eg/Azh...&gNo=0&o=1&r=2

والبقية تأتي ان شاء الله
----------------------------

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

جزاكم الله خيرا
مجهود طيب وفقكم الله تعالى

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا و أحسن عاقبتكم في الدارين
هل أجد عندكم مخطوطة في مقرأ الإمام عاصم للشيخ المسند صالح بن محمد اللمطي الموسومة ب: ثمرة التيسير؟ فأنا بأمسّ الحاجة إليها
أتمنى أن تبحثوا عنها جزاكم ربي الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة

----------


## ابن رشد الحفيد

شكرا لكم على هذه الخدمة
لقد قمت بتحميل مخطوطة تحت عنوان:"سلوك المالك في تدبير الممالك" من احد المواقع وقالوا انها متواجدة بمكتبة الازهر في قسم اداب وفضائل .
لم استطع انا شخصيا الوصول الى معلومات اكثر ، فهل تستطيعون افادتي في هذا الموضوع 
والسلام

----------


## تقي الدين

> جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا و أحسن عاقبتكم في الدارين
> هل أجد عندكم مخطوطة في مقرأ الإمام عاصم للشيخ المسند صالح بن محمد اللمطي الموسومة ب: ثمرة التيسير؟ فأنا بأمسّ الحاجة إليها
> أتمنى أن تبحثوا عنها جزاكم ربي الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة


معذرة أخي هذه المخطوطة ليست عندي ولكني سأحاول البحث عنها ان شاء الله

----------


## تقي الدين

> شكرا لكم على هذه الخدمة
> لقد قمت بتحميل مخطوطة تحت عنوان:"سلوك المالك في تدبير الممالك" من احد المواقع وقالوا انها متواجدة بمكتبة الازهر في قسم اداب وفضائل .
> لم استطع انا شخصيا الوصول الى معلومات اكثر ، فهل تستطيعون افادتي في هذا الموضوع 
> والسلام


المخطوط التي لدي من مخطوطات الأزهر وتقع في 77 ورقة أعتقد أنها ناقصة من أولها ( 7 ورقات ) من الفصل الأول وباقي الفصول كاملة ان شاء الله .
المعلومات المكتوبة عليها 
هذا كتاب سلوك المالك في تدبير الممالك لأحمد بن أبي الربيع ألفه للمعتصم العباسي
الرقم الخاص : 848
الرقم العام : 6351
تربية واجتماع وسياسة
ومعذرة فليس لدي معلومات أكثر 
ربما تراجع المطبوع ربما تجد به معلومات فحسب ما أعرف فهناك طبعة دار الشعب بتحقيق الدكتور حامد عبدالله ربيع
وطبعة دار كنان بتحقيق عارف أحمد عبدالغني

----------


## تقي الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخوتي في الله

إستفتاءمجموع ما تم توفيره من مخطوطات حتى تاريخه على موقع الأزهر تقريبا 47 مخطوط منها خمسة مخطوطات خاصة باللغة العربية والتي بحمد الله تم توفير الروابط المباشرة لتصفحها
وما تبقى من مخطوطات تخص المنطق ( الغالبية ) والتصوف وما شابه فهل أضع روابطها أم ننتظر الجديد ............ ؟

----------


## ابن رشد الحفيد

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومة هل يمكن ارسال ولوصورة لورقة من ورقات هذا المخطوط حتى اتاكد هل هو موجود عندي

----------


## تقي الدين

> شكرا لك على هذه المعلومة هل يمكن ارسال ولوصورة لورقة من ورقات هذا المخطوط حتى اتاكد هل هو موجود عندي


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
المخطوط كامل ان شاء الله وجاء الظن بأنه ناقص لأنه مجموع في ملف PDF غير مرتب وتم اعادة ترتيبه بحمد الله
وهذه الورقة الأولى
http://www.archive.org/download/solokmamalek/01.jpg
الورقة الثانية
http://www.archive.org/download/solokmamalek/02.jpg
الورقة الأخيرة
http://www.archive.org/download/solokmamalek/77.jpg

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاكم الله خيرا
كيف السبيل إلى تحميل تلكم المخطوطات؟

----------


## تقي الدين

> جزاكم الله خيرا
> كيف السبيل إلى تحميل تلكم المخطوطات؟


تفضل بتحديد المخطوط الذي تريد وأرفعه لك ان شاء الله مما يتم وضع روابطه هنا

----------


## تقي الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المخطوط 6
العنوان : رسالة فى مبادئ العلوم 
إسم المؤلف :البلاصى : محمد بن حمدالله بن ضيف الله البلاصى الحنفى 
الموضوع : معارف عامة 
الفن : معارف عامة 
عدد الأوراق : 31
الرقم العام 49007 
الرقم الخاص 3016 
المكتبة الخاصة الامبابى 
الطول 25.5 العرض 18.0 
المسطرة 25مختلف 
الرابط
http://www.alazharlibrary.gov.eg/Azh...&gNo=0&o=1&r=2


والبقية تأتي ان شاء الله
----------------------------

----------


## تقي الدين

المخطوط 7 
العنوان : رسالة فى مبادئ العلوم 
          مبادئ الفنون الإحدى عشر
إسم المؤلف : على ابن يوسف ادريس الشافعى العزاوى 
الموضوع : معارف عامة 
الفن :معارف عامة 
عدد الأوراق : 33
المكتبة الخاصة  
الرقم العام 48991 
الرقم الخاص 3000 
 الطول 21.5 العرض 17.0 
السمك  المسطرة 21  
الرابط
http://www.alazharlibrary.gov.eg/Azh...&gNo=0&o=1&r=2
والبقية تأتي ان شاء الله
----------------------------

----------


## تقي الدين

المخطوط 8
 من نوادر المخطوطات
العنوان : رسالة فى مبادئ العلوم
إسم المؤلف : المرصفى : عوض الله زيدان المرصفى الازهرى الشافعى 
الموضوع : معارف عامة 
الفن : معارف عامة 
عدد الأوراق : 65
الرقم العام 48992 
الرقم الخاص 3001 
المكتبة الخاصة الامبابى 
الطول 25.0 العرض 17.5 
المسطرة 17  
الرابط
http://www.alazharlibrary.gov.eg/Azh...&gNo=0&o=1&r=2
والبقية تأتي ان شاء الله
----------------------------

----------


## تقي الدين

المخطوط 9 
العنوان : رسالة فى مبادئ العلوم 
إسم المؤلف : على هانى الحنفى 
الموضوع : معارف عامة 
الفن : معارف عامة 
عدد الأوراق :26
الرقم العام 48990 
الرقم الخاص 2999 
المكتبة الخاصة   
الطول 25.0 العرض 17.0 
المسطرة 23  
الرابط
http://www.alazharlibrary.gov.eg/Azh...&gNo=0&o=1&r=2
والبقية تأتي ان شاء الله
----------------------------

----------


## تقي الدين

المخطوط 10 
العنوان : رسالة فى ان الرسل والانبياء من البشر 
إسم المؤلف  : مجهول
الموضوع : معارف عامة 
الفن : معارف عامة 
عدد الأوراق : 4
الرقم العام 42827 
الرقم الخاص 2399 
المكتبة الخاصة  
الطول 22.5 العرض 16.0 
المسطرة 19  
الرابط
http://www.alazharlibrary.gov.eg/Azh...&gNo=0&o=1&r=2
والبقية تأتي ان شاء الله
----------------------------

----------


## ابن رشد الحفيد

شكرا لك على هذه الخدمة الطيبة وارجوا من الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم هذه هي النسخة التي امتلكها وقد حملتها من موقع اخر غير موقع الازهر الشريف فما السبيل الى تحميلها من موقع الازهر الشريف
انتظر اجابتكم والسلام

----------


## مروان الحسني

ما هو جديد هذا الموقع ؟

----------

